# Feedback on Storenvy Site =)



## Purpleberry Blue (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys i recently setup a storenvy site for my t-shirt line Purpleberry Blue.

http://purpleberryblue.storenvy.com

I'd really appreaciate any feedback that i could use to improve the site.

The pictures aren't final pictures, i'll be taking photos of them with models when i receive the tees. I just put those up to see how they would look.

Thanks!

Will.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks pretty good. I browsed the others a little bit and it basically has the same set up. And i think once you have ppl modeling your clothes it will look much better


----------



## Purpleberry Blue (Apr 13, 2011)

tee09 said:


> It looks pretty good. I browsed the others a little bit and it basically has the same set up. And i think once you have ppl modeling your clothes it will look much better


Thanks aj!


----------



## Purpleberry Blue (Apr 13, 2011)

Any more feedback guys?

Thanks!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Site's ok, I tend loose the name right around the berry part, kinda hard on the eyes. Other than that...


----------



## Purpleberry Blue (Apr 13, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> Site's ok, I tend loose the name right around the berry part, kinda hard on the eyes. Other than that...


True.. i might have to put a keyline around it to make it softer on the eyes

Thanks!


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Will,

IMHO, there are too many PURPLE color, store name on right top of your site and the outline. It shines the eyes a little bit when i opened your link from t-shirt forum. Maybe the colors could be made a little modification. BTW,Your animal artwork look very cute. : ).

Bill


----------



## Purpleberry Blue (Apr 13, 2011)

michellefanfan said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> IMHO, there are too many PURPLE color, store name on right top of your site and the outline. It shines the eyes a little bit when i opened your link from t-shirt forum. Maybe the colors could be made a little modification. BTW,Your animal artwork look very cute. : ).
> 
> Bill


Thanks for your feedback Bill.


----------



## Purpleberry Blue (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay these are somethings i changed

i added a twitter button

i also added a size chart button under the description

i changed the header to make it stand out a bit more...

can someone help me remove the white spots around the heading?

could you guys go through the site and test everything out to make sure i havnt made any amateur typos anywhere, and that things are explained well?

Thanks!


----------



## wirecutter (May 28, 2011)

Hello,

The title of the site seems a little blurry to me. Also, the artwork looks good but i am not sure what it will look like, or where it will be on a shirt. You might want to show pictures of the actual shirts. Otherwise best of luck to you.


----------



## Purpleberry Blue (Apr 13, 2011)

wirecutter said:


> Hello,
> 
> The title of the site seems a little blurry to me. Also, the artwork looks good but i am not sure what it will look like, or where it will be on a shirt. You might want to show pictures of the actual shirts. Otherwise best of luck to you.


Yea thats what i plan on doing, Thanks


----------



## Purpleberry Blue (Apr 13, 2011)

I just got a batch of tees in =D, is there anything else i can improve on my site?


----------

